# My 322 delivered on Sunday



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Paint is good. A soapy bath is all it needs, As far as the paint goes. I guess my first disappointment from ebay. I swear to God the seller mailed it in a paper envelope. Lots of damage. The cow catcher is broke into 4 chunks. A rear tender step is broke off. The coupler that has been on the engine since 1948 is broke off. That's the visable damage. Something loose in tender. All broken parts in the envelope so it was intact when mailed. Shame. I will
message seller and see what he wants to do. I would be happy to pay shipping back to him for a full refund. Or he could refund me at least 30.00 to buy parts with. I will let him come up with something. A paper envelope !

my second loco with damage. The first was a shipping wizard also. Did use a box, but no packing material. Pieces
were not broke, just knocked off engine. It was a 282 for 30.00. Seller refunded 20.00. So for 10.00 I was happy.
It was a 1953 version in almost unused condition. Had the coal pusher and all.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Seller made it right. He refunded me 40.00. So I only have 23.00 plus shpping in an otherwise nice Hudson. I found a new pilot housing with the cowcatcher for 11.00 plus shipping. The rear tender step broke off clean. I will try to fix it with JB Weld. guess I will have to buy some tools (needed to anyway) to fix rear coupler. And I will have a nice Hudson. The paint is very good. Can't wat to give it a bath. I have not found a scrape in the paint. Not even on bottom of steamchest. Those are always scrapped. After a bath I will put shell back on (and tender shell) and get some pics. I would rather not have the 40.00 back and the loco not busted up but it will be fine.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

here is the busted parts. Bent the drawbar pretty good but I have straightened it. Looks fine.
Even the rear engine truck got bent. It is fixed also. Click on pic to enlarge.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here it is after a bath. No cowcatcher. Its a nice looking engine. I have not done tender.
That eccentric linkage not fun. Gave me the dickens.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That sure looks nice. The shipping damage to such a nice engine would be really irritating.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, damage is a shame. Fed Ex must have dropped it on both ends. Seller had fragile written a couple times.
Not sure what seller was thinking using a paper envelope. It wasn't even a padded envelope. He did have loco
wrapped in a layer or 2 of bubble wrap but that was it. He said he learned a shipping lesson. He has a couple
thousand transactions. I have not ordered my stuff from Jeff Kane so I will see if he has a front end piece. Maybe
flyernut has one. That front piece and a coupler and it will be ready to go. I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nothing for a Hudson Al. I too have to call Jeff, I'm out of alot of things.


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

I have "lost" several engines from poor packaging. You would think that some people have never heard of bubble wrap and sturdy cardboard boxes. Geesh! 

I try and buy really nice condition pieces so if they get damaged, I usually end up sending them back and getting a refund.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not hard to pack things right. I guess some people just don't get it.
I sold a lot of things on ebay. Never had a complaint about packing.
A box absorbs a lot of abuse.

I don't have any track down right now but I hooked wires to the back of loco
this morning. Motor runs but not fast. One brush shows a lot more fire on
armature face. Engine looks dry. Needs a full service. I think it will be fine.
I really like the new engine. Original paint is awesome. I am way behind on
servicing my new purchases. Nothing to run them on anyway. Quit buying.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

That is a good-looking 322. It's a shame that knucklehead packed it so poorly. I happen to have an extra cow catcher.









It is missing the front stantions and bar. I assume you have them from the broken piece. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like the piece I need. I hear there is a short step version and a long step one.
Mine looks like yours. I sent you a PM.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That is a nice hudson your thow some people dont get it. 

Al


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Al, that cleaned up great, the paint and graphics look real good. Too bad about the dunce that sold it. There's no excuse for shipping that in an envelope no matter how many sales he has. At least he made it right for you.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

cramden, I think it cleaned up alright. A few parts and it will make me a nice engine.
I made a deal with jhstr6 for a pilot housing with cowcatcher. Then decide what to do with the coupler
and all the broken pieces will have been replaced. I might just add a knuckle coupler to it.
I need to quit buying these old steamers. But I ended up with that Hudson cheap. Could not pass
it up. It was cheap before seller refunded me 40.00. LOL, I would buy another at that price. I
need to service all my steamers. I wanted 20 of them, I lost count, and bought more. I may be over 20.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a bit of info.

Like most businesses Ebay is about shut down, if you want to contact them. Forget the phone.
Nobody in the office. went looking for my 40.00. I saw where seller refunded me the money.
Ok, where is the money. Not in paypal, not back on my credit card. Not in my bank account.
Could not find a phone number. Sent an email. They actually got back to me. They have so few
employees working, it takes 3 to 5 days for my money to show up. I guess they should just shut
it down. Like the rest of companies. Shutting it down would save me money. LOL.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

In spite of the bone head's poor packing. that is a nice 322 mopac. Sharp, graphics too. Being packed in an envelope, I'm surprised there wasn't more damage. 
I have sold on eBay off and on for several years and never a complaint.Still have a 100% satisfaction rating. It ain't hard to pack things correctly. If anything, I over packed my stuff. From what you described the way it was packed I'd say the seller was a complete shipping rookie or was trying to save money on the shipping. The more the packing, the heavier the package thus a higher shipping cost. In this case, the seller didn't save a thing. Education isn't free. 

Kenny


----------

